# Pacific Orchid Expo 2018



## Chicago Chad (Jan 24, 2018)

Any of you slipper nuts going to San Fran next month?


----------



## MorandiWine (Jan 25, 2018)

I&rsquo;ll be there Thursday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 25, 2018)

Sweet. I'm stoked to go. I have never had a chance because of one reason or another. Flights were so cheap I couldn't pass it up! 
For a first timer out there, anything I must do, aside from getting someone to pay for a dinner at Saison


----------



## MorandiWine (Jan 28, 2018)

Ya, dont go to pier 39. Lol! There are tons of things to do in SF and the surrounding areas depending on what you are in to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mormodes (Jan 28, 2018)

The show is essentially at 9th and Lincoln in the Sunset district of San Francisco. IIRC the Bank of America at 9th and Irving was robbed by Patty Hearst. One of the oldest pubs is the Little Shamrock just about across the street from the venue. The De Young art museum and the Academy of Sciences are about a block into Golden Gate park from the show's venue - easy walking distance. If you are there on Thursday the Science Academy is open at night with wine/beer and no kids. You have to be 21+ to attend. Also on Thursday night the Orchid Conservation Alliance is having a dinner at $100pp featuring Dr Pupulin talking about Sobralias at the Conservatory of Flowers (details are probably on the OCA web page.) All the restaurants in the area are good. I'm not sure if UCSF makes the WPA murals in Toland Hall available for viewing - but the artist is the same fellow who did murals at Coit Tower. On the weekends the Ferry Building at the foot of Market Street has a nice entertaining farmers market and the shops in the Ferry Building are fun to look at. The ferry from SF to Sausalito is a great ride. (Not the red and white fleet - the regular commuter ferry) Rumor has it that the bison in GG Park are genetically pure bison, not beefalo like any living outside Yellowstone Park. Best bang for the buck is walking around town looking at people. Muni/Lyft/Uber to get around. Before you go google craft beer. Google roast coffee. Google food trucks. Dress in layers, but you're from Chicago so that goes without saying.


----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 23, 2018)

Gotta say......twas not a good show for slippers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2018)

Photos?


----------

